

Genetics may determine age of first sexual experience - prat
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17788-dont-blame-early-sex-on-dads-absence.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=genetics

======
onreact-com
Sorry boy, I checked your genes. You won't have sex tonight, you have to wait
another 3 years.

